# Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

*Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner*

Here are a few photos of how I set up the wood burner converting from 120volt USA to 240volt Australia.
Firstly I was tempted to make the DIY microwave transformer version, then thought about the Neon Sign 
Transformer but not being confident in doing the wiring etc I decided to spend a few dollors (more than a few)
and had a Conestoga - Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner shipped out to Australia. I then spent a few more dollars
buying a 500watt converter. The unit has a foot control pedal which controls the turning on and off the power.
Here is the set up I have:







The burner is on the left of photo.







500watt converter on right of piv







Foot pedal on rubber mats I also have rubber mats under the burner on a wood work bench







The prongs have a safety ring to stop the finger
getting on the burner and when the power is turned off the prongs go back into the insulated unit.







Not going to admit I took the photo while holding
the prongs but it certain is a very safe unit to operate







With this burning I am using Aust, white cedar 
wood and it hold the moisture of of baking soda and water well for the burning to take place.

As recommended I mix 2 table spoons of baking soda to a quart of water and prior to burning I give the wood
a good soaking of the mixture and leave it, I then paint the area i will be burning with the solution and I am ready to go. The prongs will not burn if the wood is to wet or to dry so it is a matter of experimenting to get the right
situation.

With this unit you have more control with the burning, have found that as long as you have one prong on the wood you can re position the second prong and get continuous burning. The longer you keep the prong in one position the deeper you will get the burn and this could be filled with epoxy to make it stand out. I'll try this later once I am more experienced with this new media. (New to me that is).

If I have missed anything you want to know just ask, maybe I will have learnt something more as I go along.

There is a PDF printout with very good instructions available on www.ConestogaWorks.com where this unit is available. BTW I have completed 5 burnings on plywood and cedar, burnt on 3 shells and 2 bowls and have
had no reason to be afraid of this unit, I feel completely in control. Hope this covers for now. Cheers Bob C.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

4316 said:


> *Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner*
> 
> Here are a few photos of how I set up the wood burner converting from 120volt USA to 240volt Australia.
> Firstly I was tempted to make the DIY microwave transformer version, then thought about the Neon Sign
> ...


That's a very cool rig Bob. There's a guy in the guild I belong to and he put on a demonstration several months back. Very interesting to watch the pattern emerge. Another really cool way to accent your work. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your efforts.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

4316 said:


> *Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner*
> 
> Here are a few photos of how I set up the wood burner converting from 120volt USA to 240volt Australia.
> Firstly I was tempted to make the DIY microwave transformer version, then thought about the Neon Sign
> ...


G'day, Mate!!
Thanks for the good explanation! I do like the ring on the probe for another reason, when you set it down, the tip will not be close to the table but up in the air. I will do that with mine.. I snatched up a piece of ambrosia maple at school today and it will be a burning project after it is turned!!

Cheers, my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!..............Jim


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

4316 said:


> *Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner*
> 
> Here are a few photos of how I set up the wood burner converting from 120volt USA to 240volt Australia.
> Firstly I was tempted to make the DIY microwave transformer version, then thought about the Neon Sign
> ...


Man you're going to wind up a few of the guys now Bob, you might have to start a regular blog as I can see a lot wanting to have a go , Spectacular results mate.
I had a go years ago with a 15 Kv neon unit but couldn't get results like this maybe it is the water & baking soda??
Great post 
Pete


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

4316 said:


> *Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner*
> 
> Here are a few photos of how I set up the wood burner converting from 120volt USA to 240volt Australia.
> Firstly I was tempted to make the DIY microwave transformer version, then thought about the Neon Sign
> ...


Thanks for the information Bob.
It all sounds so easy, and it obviously is as long as you take the proper precautions.

I still remember the experience I had as a kid, and I wish I could have a go at this. Maybe one day.

Bob.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

4316 said:


> *Using my Lichtenberg Figure Wood Burner*
> 
> Here are a few photos of how I set up the wood burner converting from 120volt USA to 240volt Australia.
> Firstly I was tempted to make the DIY microwave transformer version, then thought about the Neon Sign
> ...


Very interesting and very informative Bob….I like the foot pedal idea.

Fascinating Arterial designs Bob, just like aerial photographs of the Channel Country after the rain.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------

